# October 2007 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Triolent

jjefrey..............
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt....
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........


----------



## jjefrey

Congratulations Triolent :bl


----------



## yourchoice

Congrats! You know what to do


----------



## jjirons69

Way to go Triolent. PM me your addy!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Congrats Triolent!!:bl
I'll try to get them out Monday if I get your addy in time.


----------



## Da Klugs

Congratulations! If you lend me your address today, I will gladly pay you back in cigars on Tuesday.


----------



## RUDY351

_Congrats Triolent .... PM me your addy and I'ii get them out to you this week... :bl_


----------



## SteveDMatt

Congrats brother. Shoot me that addy.


----------



## Triolent

Hot damn! I was so excited about the lottery Friday but I didn't check 'til today. Thanks everyone, it was lots of hard work. :tu

PMs being sent.


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey..............
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............ the wiener 
SteveDMatt....
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Dang....lucky. I'll send out tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## SteveDMatt

jjefrey..............
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............ the wiener 
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 8740 7965
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........ replied

Congrats again on the win.


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. replied
Da Klugs.......
Triolent............ the wiener 
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 8740 7965
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## ca21455

Congrats Ian! I will have some stinky stogies in the mail shortly.


----------



## RUDY351

_Triolent the smokes are on there way. DC#03070020000011056311_


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. replied
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 8740 7965
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... replied
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1105 6311
Deuce............ replied
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice........... replied
jjirons69........ replied

Got everyone? :ss


----------



## SDmate

congrats mate
give us a few & I'll get something out to you


----------



## ca21455

jjefrey.............. replied
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 8740 7965
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... 0408 5010 4110 0403 9743
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1105 6311
Deuce............ replied
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice........... replied
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## stig

Will get mine out to you a.s.a.p.


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. replied
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... 0408 5010 4110 0403 9743
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. replied
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... replied
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## yourchoice

jjefrey.............. replied
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... 0408 5010 4110 0403 9743
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. replied
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... 0307 1790 0004 5615 5746
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey.............. 0103 8555 7492 5456 9756
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23...........
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... 0408 5010 4110 0403 9743
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. replied
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... 0307 1790 0004 5615 5746
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. 0103 8555 7492 5456 9756
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... PM'd
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. replied
doctorcue........... PM'd
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... 0307 1790 0004 5615 5746
jjirons69........ replied


----------



## jjirons69

Ian, going out tomorrow!

DC#01038555749244229813


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. 0103 8555 7492 5456 9756
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... PM'd
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. replied
doctorcue........... PM'd
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... 0307 1790 0004 5615 5746
jjirons69........ 0103 8555 7492 4422 9813


----------



## doctorcue

Hey man, got your address. Your package will be going out this week. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Malik23

Congratz! I'll try and get them out by the end of the week.


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. replied
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ 0103 8555 7492 4422 9813

Yay, 100% reply! :tu


----------



## stig

Dc# 0103 8555 7493 2963 1463


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... replied
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. 0103 8555 7493 2963 1463
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. replied
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ 0103 8555 7492 4422 9813


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Triolent said:


> jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
> Da Klugs....... replied
> Triolent............ winner
> SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
> Malik23........... replied
> St. Lou Stu.......... *0103 8555 7493 2837 9571
> *
> ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
> RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
> Deuce............ replied
> stig.............. 0103 8555 7493 2963 1463
> doctorcue........... replied
> SDmate.............. replied
> yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
> jjirons69........ 0103 8555 7492 4422 9813


On the way! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## SDmate

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... 0103 8555 7493 2837 9571
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. 0103 8555 7493 2963 1463
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. 0103 8555 7492 9966 4089 
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ 0103 8555 7492 4422 9813

sorry for the delay


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... 0103 8555 7493 2837 9571
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. 0103 8555 7493 2963 1463
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. 0103 8555 7492 9966 4089 
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!

No problem on your delays. :tu


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... replied
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... 0103 8555 7493 2837 9571
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. 0103 8555 7492 9966 4089 
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... 0103 8555 7493 2837 9571
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!


----------



## Da Klugs

Love that 1 day shipping service for things going under 50 miles.


----------



## Triolent

Da Klugs said:


> Love that 1 day shipping service for things going under 50 miles.




jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... Received Thank you!
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... replied
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!


----------



## doctorcue

Sorry so slow, I dropped it in the mail today. Hope you enjoy `em:

DC#: 0103 8555 7491 9482 2065


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... Received Thank you!
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... 0103 8555 7491 9482 2065
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... Received Thank you!
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ replied
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... Received Thank You!
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!


----------



## Triolent

2 PMs sent.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Triolent said:


> 2 PMs sent.


Sorry, been hectic lately. Yours went out yesterday.

Enjoy - 0307 0020 0001 1395 0494


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... replied
St. Lou Stu.......... Received Thank you!
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0494
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... Received Thank You!
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!

edit: and 1 final PM sent before next Saturday.


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... 0103 8555 7492 0564 0732
St. Lou Stu.......... Received Thank you!
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ Received Thank You!
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... Received Thank You!
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!


----------



## Triolent

jjefrey.............. Received Thank you!
Da Klugs....... Received Thank you!
Triolent............ winner 
SteveDMatt.... Received Thank you!
Malik23........... Received Thank you!
St. Lou Stu.......... Received Thank you!
ca21455.......... Received Thank You!
RUDY351....... Received Thank You!
Deuce............ Received Thank You!
stig.............. Received Thank You!
doctorcue........... Received Thank You!
SDmate.............. Received Thank you!
yourchoice........... Received Thank you!
jjirons69........ Received Thank you!

Thanks everyone for a great selection of very fine cigars. I will try to post some pictures soon! :tu


----------

